# Connecting Ledger Board to Vertical Stud



## Alzipski (Nov 4, 2009)

This may be hard to explain, but here goes. I want to install a ledger board on a flat interior house wall (in a 2-story room), from which I plan to hang 2x10 joists (that will run 12' over to another wall). Installing the ledger would be no problem, except that there's a tall window at the end of my run. And, I want the ledger board to end in the middle of where the window is currently located. I will, at some point, be removing this window and replacing it with vertical studs, but I want to put this off until later, mainly because I plan to do the interior work during the winter. So, what I'm thinking is that I will let the ledger board extend beyond the window (i.e. span it), and then cut the protruding section (maybe 18") of the ledger board off later after I have installed studs where the window is now. OK...so my question is, how would I attach the ledger board to the vertical studs at the point in time where I have access only to the outside (the side facing the studs) of the ledger board? I understand that I could nail or screw from the outside into the ledger board, but then I'm relying on the shaft of the nail or screw to hold up the weight of the floor. I also though of installing something (a bracket?, a bolt?) on the ledger board while I have access to the other side, which will attach to the studs when they're in place. Any ideas, suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds as if you are putting a floor in a clear story room, 1/2 way up.* If *so I suggest you refer to a structural engineer for help. He/she would be responsible for: the length, diameter and spacing of the lag bolts (not just two on every stud) for the ledger, the strength of the interior wall and joists below holding up the additional floor weight, and the general responsibility of the floor system. It will be much easier to get your permit to ensure the safety of anyone using the new floor space.
Be safe, Gary


----------



## Alzipski (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks, I'm sure that hiring an engineer would be the answer to my problem, but I'm hoping there are carpenters reading this who have their own ideas on how this would be done.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's my _idea_, but I wouldn't do it in my house without an engineer's seal:

Tear the wall down to the studs. Sister 2x6s to the 2x4s and put the ledger on top of the 2x6s. Then rest the joists on top of the ledger and lag them to the 2x4s.

It's basically what we came up with for putting a tray ceiling into an existing house, but in the end we went with a normal ceiling.


----------

